# Harvesting information



## Mutt

Harvesting Links:
*Harvesting Marijuana! When To Harvest Your Marijuana Crop* by DJ Short
*Curing - As suggested by Mel Frank & Ed Rosenthal* 
*how to cure your meds* by DJ Short

Pics of maturing trichomes


----------

